# Chewie's patches - updated! Cuddle pics



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Not only does she have the cutest white patch on her chest, she also has a very kissable one on her belly! Worked hard to get a few decent shots of the little fluffball...









Plucked up all sleepy from her pillow by heartless people just to show off the belly-patch... poor Chewie!

















The chest-patch and golden eyes.









"I has claws!"









"I has teeth!"









"I has charm..."









She loves the cat charmer (i.e. the cat sitter)

And now for variety... 








Wicket chillaxing in the kitty tent.









New eating arrangements due to the throwing away of evil plastic dishes. As a scale reminder, the plate is a salad plate, not a regular-sized one :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute and the one of them eating is precious


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

:heart Too precious!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't stand it. :luv :heart

*WANT

KITTIES

NOW!!*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....I think Chewie & Kobi must be related :lol:....he has a white patch on his belly too...and white hairs in his armpits.

doodlebug--who will be on a plane tomorrow to go to Nini's and steal Wicket before Marie can get there (shhhh....don't tell her) :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

LOL Chewie's name really fits :lol: Look at the teeth in that couch picture 8O :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lisa 216 said:


> LOL Chewie's name really fits :lol: Look at the teeth in that couch picture 8O :lol:


NOW you know why I bought all the cat furniture!  

And to the _*other*_ Lisa, I left Holly alone, you can live without these kitties.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how cute!!! :love2 

i bet you can hardly stand the anticipation Marie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was so hard to leave them, but seeing Nini with all her cats is so heartwarming. :luv

I'll try to live up to her standards when I get them, but it won't be easy. They're used to her being home alot, so I'm hoping Cleo can keep them occupied while I'm at work.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

They are just too precious!!!


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww I love the one of her chest n eyes...so sweet


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> And to the _*other*_ Lisa, I left Holly alone, you can live without these kitties.


But Holly would love a little brother...would you really deny her? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It would break Kobi's heart.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi's a fickle guy...he's been snuggling up to Maggie lately...and she's letting him 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoa! 8O 

Men! :roll: 

(But Wicket is still off limits.) :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> It was so hard to leave them, but seeing Nini with all her cats is so heartwarming. :luv
> 
> I'll try to live up to her standards when I get them, but it won't be easy. They're used to her being home alot, so I'm hoping Cleo can keep them occupied while I'm at work.


Awww you're too sweet Marie  

You will be perfect for them... they can sleep and watch the birds and bug Cleo and store their energy during the day, so they can unleash the kitten crazies on YOU when you get home :lol: 

I would get a Da Bird if I were you, just because it's the easiest way to eat dinner AND keep kittens busy at the same time :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Whispering sweet nothings on the windowsill...









How cute are these guys?!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, they so love each other. It's so nice that they get to stay together!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have sent these two pictures to so many people with this message:

*THIS is why I'm taking both kitties!* :luv


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I have sent these two pictures to so many people with this message:
> 
> *THIS is why I'm taking both kitties!* :luv


Good for you. Send it to that non-dating jerk at work too. Hehe.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I love Wicket's ear hair!!!! 

Chuwie is a baby doll. I have a "thing" for black cats, and she's a DMH to boot. Very adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The "ear" cuddle picture is now my desktop picture for my computer, but I may have to change it. It's killin' me! :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> It's killin' me! :luv


Haha wait til you see the pictures I took during Wicket's nap yesterday... you ain't seen nothin' yet :twisted:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I will definitely have Da Bird before they get here. I should get my Furminator today or tomorrow.


----------

